# MPEG-4 CHANNELS



## Ahsan555 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi All Members,

how can i get mpeg-4 channels. im receiving only audio but not video. can anyone help me. I have a Neosat 1600 Plus receiver.

Thanks


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You need a receiver that can handle DVB-S2 channels. I see that the Neosat 2000 can't, so the 1600 probably can't either.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

DVB-S2 has nothing to do with MPEG4 in most cases

There are MPEG4 channels that are QPSK but you do need a receiver that can support MPEG4..Coolsat 8000/8100 and Pansat 9200 can


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

International channels are also converting to MPEG-4. I wonder why aren't NTSC satellite companies can't convert to MPEG-4. PAL picture :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ahsan555 said:


> Hi All Members,
> 
> how can i get mpeg-4 channels. im receiving only audio but not video. can anyone help me. I have a Neosat 1600 Plus receiver.
> 
> Thanks


What sat is it ? Tpn ? Chn ?


----------

